# Happy Birthday Lilly!!!



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Have a great day!!!:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday dear Lilly.
Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Lilly!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lily!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lilly, you have to love us Leo's!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday Lilly!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hot glue all around. 

Happy Birthday lily.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lilly!!!
Have a great one!
.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey LIL...HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope its a great one!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

today is your birthday --HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Roarrrr..Thanks Everyone...even though I had to work, it was pretty good day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day hot glue!...er...I mean Lilly.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hope U had a great one!!!Happy B-Day...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Grrrrr, couldn't get to a PC yesterday... A very happy belated birthday wish to you Lilly


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A great belated to you.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

And bring up the rear...............it's me!
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLY!!!!*
I hope you got some "goodies"!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm back so happy late B-Day Lilly!


----------

